# Did I do something wrong?



## SCRAPAWAY410

I would like to know in Turkish how to say: I have not heard from you, you have not responded to e-mails  I have sent to you. Are you upset or angry with me, Did I say or do something wrong?, Please tell me. If you wish not to see me or speak to me, I  will understand. I would very much like to still be a friend, But if this is not what you want, I will understand and I will not e-mail you anymore. I will not come to your home and I will not call you on the phone. Please tell me what is wrong,As I am confused. Please e-mail me and tell me.


----------



## Asr

Senden hiç haber alamadım, emaillerime cevap vermedin. Seni üzdüm mü veya bana kızgınmısın, yanlış bişey mi yaptım?. Lütfen söyle. Beni görmek veya  benimle konuşmak istemezsen anlarım. Hala arkadaşın olmayı çok isterim. Ama senin istediğin bu değilse anlarım ve sana bir daha mail atmam. Evine gelmeyeceğim ve seni aramayacağım. Lütfen ne olduğunu söyle, kafam çok karışık. Lütfen bana email at ve anlat.


----------



## SCRAPAWAY410

Thankyou for responding to me so quickley and helping me.


----------



## Asr

You're most welcome.


----------



## SCRAPAWAY410

If you need anything food, money, or medicine, I will pick it up for you.,if you need to see a doctor I will take you. I know you have friends that help you, but if they are not available, please let me know. If you need ride home from library tomorrow let me know.  I am very sorry about friday night,It  was very late and you were very tired after your day in Manhatten. I promise  no mushy,mushy, kissy, kissy stuff, I know you are not feeling well.. When you are feeling better  I would very much like to see  your motorcycle racing videos.


----------



## SCRAPAWAY410

SCRAPAWAY410 said:


> I need to say in turkish:    If you need anything food, money, or medicine, I will pick it up for you.,if you need to see a doctor I will take you. I know you have friends that help you, but if they are not available, please let me know. If you need ride home from library tomorrow let me know. I am very sorry about friday night,It was very late and you were very tired after your day in Manhatten. I promise no mushy,mushy, kissy, kissy stuff, I know you are not feeling well.. When you are feeling better I would very much like to see your motorcycle racing videos.


----------



## SCRAPAWAY410

Hi ,I am home, did you eat today? If you need food, money or medicine, please let me know, I will get it for you. If you need to see doctor, I will take you. I know you have friends that will help you, but if they are unvailable please let me know. I am very sorry about friday night, I should have stayed home. It was very late and  you needed your rest, you were very tired from your visit to Manhatten. If you need a ride home from library tomorrow let me know. I promise no mushy, mushy, kissy ,kissy, I know your not feeling well, I will drop you off at your house and I will leave and go home. Tomorrow morning I am bringing my car in for inspection, i should have car back before  12:00 O'clock. hope you are feeling a little better. when you are feeling better i would very much like to see you motorcycle racing videos.


----------



## beyazlale

"Selam,ben eve geldim. Yiyecek, para ya da ilaca ihtiyacın olursa, lütfen bana haber ver, ben sana alırım. Doktora gitmek istersen, ben seni götürürüm. Biliyorum sana yardım edecek arkadaşların var, ama eğer edemezlerse lütfen bana haber ver. Cuma gecesi için çok üzgünüm, evde kalmalıydım. Çok geç olmuştu ve senin dinlenmeye ihtiyacın vardı, Manhattan'a olan seyahatinden dolayı çok yorgundun. Yarın kütüphaneden seni almamı istersen haber ver. Söz veriyorum öpüşme koklaşma yok. İyi hissetmediğini biliyorum, seni evine bırakacağım ve dönüp eve gideceğim. Yarın sabah arabayı muayeneden getireceğim, saat 12'den önce arabayı geri almalıyım. Umarım biraz daha iyi hissediyorsundur. Daha iyi hissettiğinde, motorsiklet yarışı yaptığın videoları görmeyi çok istiyorum."

Hope this helps.


----------



## SCRAPAWAY410

Thankyou very much beyazle, that was very helpful.


----------



## SCRAPAWAY410

could you please help me I would like to say in turkish: I do not want you ever to be without money. Please put this aside for emergency use or for something you want, It is not very much, I will add to it. So please don't argue or be angry at me, I want you to have it. I know you have said to me that you are alright for now. Please understand that you are my friend and I don't want you ever to be without the things you need. I do not want ever again anyone ever taking advantage of your kindness when you gave to them money and then they did not repay you.


----------



## engineerhan

"Asla parasiz kalmanı istemiyorum. Lütfen bunu kabul et, acil durumlarda veya istediğin bişey için kullanırsın. Çok fazla değil ama daha göndereceğim. Bu yüzden lütfen bana kızma, bunu kabul etmeni istiyorum. Daha önce iyi olduğunu söylemiştin, biliyorum. Şunu anlamanı istiyorum ki sen benim çok iyi bir arkadaşımsın ve ben asla senin ihtiyacın olan birşeyden mahrum kalmanı istemiyorum. Başkalarının senin iyi niyetini suistimal etmelerini istemiyorum, verdiğin paraları geri alamaman gibi."


----------



## SCRAPAWAY410

Good morning engineer, how are you, good to hear from you. I too, had difficulty yesterday trying to send a letter to you, if it makes it easier , you can email me at :twosixoneheat@aol.com. Thankyou for answering reid I do some thing wrong. ---  I need to say in turkish:--( I need help with the last post that reads: I want you to have this. --- so what would you like to talk(chat) about or learn.  we use the word -talk- here in the united states. The word chat is use  more often in england


----------



## bubblybubble

Günaydın mühendis,nasilsin,senden haber almak güzel.Dün sana mektup yollamakta ben de zorlandım.eğer daha kolay olacaksa,bana e-mail yollayabilirsin --> twosixoneheat@aol.com.
--- peki ne hakkında konuşmak ve ya neyi öğrenmek (chatlesmek) istersin ?


----------



## SCRAPAWAY410

bubblybubble said:


> Günaydın mühendis,nasilsin,senden haber almak güzel.Dün sana mektup yollamakta ben de zorlandım.eğer daha kolay olacaksa,bana e-mail yollayabilirsin --> twosixoneheat@aol.com.
> --- peki ne hakkında konuşmak ve ya neyi öğrenmek (chatlesmek) istersin ?


 thankyou


----------



## SCRAPAWAY410

I would like to say in Turkish: I have try to tell you this so may times but were to afraid to tell you. I fell in love with the man in this picture and it will stay that way until the day I die. I stay faithful to you only because I do not want anyone else, but you, near me in that way. Please do not be angry with me, I know that you do not feel this way about me and I am ok with this, I understand, please just try to understand me. 
I don't want to lose you as my friend. it took so many years for me to feel this way about anyone, now I know the true meaning of love and I thankyou for that.


----------



## beyazlale

Bunu sana birçok kez anlatmaya çalıştım ama söylemeye korktum. Bu fotoğraftaki adama aşık oldum ve ben ölene dek burum değişmeyecek. Sana sadık kalıyorum çünkü sen hariç başka kimseyi böyle yanımda istemiyorum. Lütfen bana sinirlenme, biliyorum sen bana bu şekilde hissetmiyorsun ama ben buna razıyım,anlıyorum, lütfen sen de beni anlamaya çalış.
Seni arkadaşım olarak kaybetmek istemiyorum. Biri hakkında böyle hissedebilmem çok uzun yıllar aldı, şimdi aşkın gerçek anlamını biliyorum ve bunun için sana teşekkür ediyorum.

Well, it is December now but I hope that helps.


----------



## SCRAPAWAY410

Beyazlale, thankyou so much for helping me again. HAPPY HOLIDAYS & HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## beyazlale

You're very welcome.
Glad to help.


----------

